# le foglie sembravano tante facciole gonfie di spine



## zipp404

Nella frase citata, *facciola *è

*a*.  un *accrescitivo * regionale di faccia, sinonimo di _facciona, faccione o facciotta_.
*b.* un *diminutivo * regionale di faccia, sinonimo di _faccetta, faccina o faccino_.
*c.* facciola in questo senso, ossia questo qui: facciola.

[su quella montagna] c'erano molti fichi d'India, con le loro foglie verdi e carnose che sembravano tante *facciole *gonfie di spine.

Ecco un fico d'India con le foglie, le 'facciole'.

Voto per l'accrescitivo ma non ne sono certo.  Forse è anche una forma peggiorativa, ma a me queste facciole sembrano carine e può darsi che sia un diminutivo.

_*Grazie!*_.


----------



## Montesacro

Allora, escluderei le ipotesi *a* e *b*. Oltretutto non ho mai sentito "facciola" come forma alterata di "faccia".

Anzi, non ho proprio mai sentito la parola "facciola", per cui il significato che riporti in *c* mi era totalmente sconosciuto.

Mah...
possiamo però dire che le foglie dei fichi d'India hanno una vaga somiglianza con i frutti dei faggi, che si chiamano _faggiòle_ o _faggine_ (sono molto più piccoli naturalmente).

Il faggio è un albero diffusissimo in Italia (indicativamente sopra i 700-900 metri): forse _facciola_ è una variante regionale di _faggiola_.

Ad ogni modo è solo un'idea...


----------



## infinite sadness

zipp404 said:


> Nella frase citata, *facciola *è
> 
> *a*.  un *accrescitivo * regionale di faccia, sinonimo di _facciona, faccione o facciotta_.
> *b.* un *diminutivo * regionale di _faccetta, faccina o faccin_o.
> *c.* facciola in questo senso.
> 
> [su quella montagna] c'erano molti fichi d'India, con le loro foglie verdi e carnose che sembravano tante *facciole *gonfie di spine.
> 
> Ecco un fico d'India con le foglie, le 'facciole'.
> 
> Voto per l'accrescitivo ma non ne sono certo.  Forse è anche una forma peggiorativa, ma a me queste facciole sembrano carine e può darsi che sia un diminutivo.
> 
> _*Grazie!*_.


Secondo alcuni dizionari siciliani "facciola" è anche il nome di un uccello acquatico.


----------



## Elkelon

L'ipotesi *c *è corretta. 
Non posso linkare, ma se cercate su Google Immagini "facciola", potete vederla nella prima riga sulla destra. Una larga fascia di cotone che somiglia vagamente a una "pala" di fico d'india (sempre che la dipingiate di verde e la riempiate di spine). 

Saluti


----------



## infinite sadness

In teoria anche una facciola tipo questa http://www.funghiitaliani.it/uploads/monthly_05_2008/post-665-1212054035.jpg potrebbe essere, dove il corpo assomiglia alla foglia e la testa al frutto.


----------



## Elkelon

Quella è una gallinella d'acqua che in siciliano si dice facciola, da quanto ho capito, ma la frase di Zipp mi sembra in perfetto italiano e non in dialetto.
Continuo a propendere per la mia teoria  Forse Zipp ci può dare un indizio sul contesto.


----------



## zipp404

Elkelon said:


> L'ipotesi *c *è corretta.
> Non posso linkare, ma se cercate su Google Immagini "facciola", potete vederla nella prima riga sulla destra. Una larga fascia di cotone che somiglia vagamente a una "pala" di fico d'india (sempre che la dipingiate di verde e la riempiate di spine).
> 
> Saluti



Ecco l'immagine a cui fa riferimento Elkelon:  facciola.  

Ecco la toga del magistrato  sopra cui la facciola viene indossata.

Scusate, ma dove esattamente si trova la somiglianza tra l_e facciole dei magistrati_ e _le foglie del fico d'India_ _*?  *_ 

A proposito, la frase è di Moravia.


----------



## Elkelon

zipp404 said:


> Ciao Elkelon,  l'immagine di cui parli è questa?
> 
> Ecco la toga del magistrato  sopra cui la facciola viene indossata.
> 
> Qual'è però, dove esattamente si trova, la somiglianza tra le facciole dei magistrati e le foglie del fico d'India _*???*_
> 
> La frase  è di Moravia.



Quella trovata da me è leggermente diversa, ma la facciola è quella. Nell'altra immagine le due strisce di cotone erano unite e formavano una sorta di trapezio unico, ampio sul petto e attraversato da pieghe verticali. Con un po' d'immaginazione si può associare quella forma alla pala del fico, io per lo meno non trovo difficoltà a farlo.

Essendo poi Moravia romano...


----------



## zipp404

Trattandosi (*a*) del linguaggio di Moravia e (*b*) di botanica, non sembra più probabile che *facciole * sia una variante regionale di *faggiole*, ossia i frutti del *faggio *a cui Montesacro fa riferimento nel post 2 _?_

.


----------



## Elkelon

zipp404 said:


> Trattandosi di Moravia e di botanica, non sembra più probabile che *facciole * sia una variante regionale di *faggiole*, ossia i frutti del *faggio *a cui Montesacro fa riferimento nel post 2 _?_
> 
> .



Potrebbe essere, ma forse Moravia non avrebbe aggiunto "gonfie di spine", in quanto le faggiole lo sembrano già di per sé. E poi, da scrittore, preferirei una similitudine che esula dalla botanica (un albero che sembra un altro albero non è che sia una gran frase, non trovi?)
Bisognerebbe chiedere a Moravia stesso


----------



## marco.cur

Ritengo più probabile l'ipotesi delle facciole delle toghe, se non altro per le dimensioni, che sono comparabili con quelle delle pale del fico d'india, mentre quelle delle faggiole no.


----------



## zipp404

Elkelon said:


> Forse Zipp ci può dare un indizio sul contesto.


 Eccolo:

[andiammo] giù per la mulattiera [la quale] correva per un ripiano.  Questo ripiano era un luogo strano: c'erano molti fichi d'India, con le loro foglie verdi e carnose che sembravano tante *facciole *gonfie e piene di spine. Il sentiero serpeggiava tra i fichi d'India e le rocce, lungo un ruscelletto che era proprio una bellezza a vedersi.

Ecco le immagini dei paragoni probabili:

1.  facciola
2.  faggiola, frutto del faggio.
3.  foglie del faggio.  



.


----------



## Elkelon

Rimango della mia idea. È una suggestiva descrizione del luogo ne "La ciociara", non mi sembra proprio un trattato di botanica.

Inoltre in quella frase Moravia si riferisce unicamente alle foglie, non cita affatto i frutti. Sia per le dimensioni che per la forma mi ispira di più la facciola di una toga che il frutto del faggio.

Come sempre è una mia opinione, chiunque può dissentire


----------



## zipp404

Per l'amor del cielo, spero non mi credi così ingenuo.  Naturalmente _La ciociara_ non è un 'trattato di botanica'.  

Intendevo semplicemente presentare la possibiltà che il contrasto fosse uno di genere botanico tra le foglie del fico d'India e il frutto o le foglie del faggio.

È che sempre pima di afferrare e identificare il significato di una parola devo sempre studiarne i sensi, confrontarli e presentarvi le possibilità ragionevoli.


.


----------



## Elkelon

Certo, Zipp, avevo capito male io, scusa. 

Comunque, il contrasto botanico non rende onore a Moravia, preferisco ritenere che parlasse di toghe 

Inoltre non sono sicuro che "facciola" sia un termine dialettale laziale che si refisce ai frutti del faggio. Non ho trovato riscontri a riguardo.

Un saluto


----------



## zipp404

Allora voto anch'io per le facciole dei magistrati.   Immaginatevi quanti interpretazioni inverosimili e assurde combinerei io senza l'aiuto di voi madrelingua e del forum_!_

_*Grazie!*_


----------



## Elkelon

zipp404 said:


> Ciao Elkelon, immaginati che interpretazioni inverosimili e assurde combinerei io senza l'aiuto di voi madrelingua e del forum_!_
> 
> 
> _*Grazie!*_



Grazie a te per le domande interessanti che poni!  
E a volte alcuni stranieri conoscono l'italiano meglio di noi madrelingua (il tuo mi pare quasi sempre eccellente), e non è detto che la tua interpretazione sia errata... si tratta sempre di punti di vista, in fondo Moravia non ha messo una nota a margine per spiegare la frase. Se "facciola" esistesse come termine dialettale laziale, la mia interpretazione equivarrebbe alla tua.


----------

